# My New White Audi TT Full Werkstat Detail, Mods and ICE



## ahaydock

After placing my order in July of last year and selling my A3 immediately, I finally picked up my new Audi TT Coupe mid December 2009!

So here is the A3 - gone but never forgotten:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The car was brand new so I was able to get the spec I wanted (well almost - budget wouldn't allow everything). So over the standard spec for the 2.0T FSI I opted for Adaptive Xenons including Exterior Styling Pack, LED Interior Light Pack, Multi-Function Flat Bottomed Steering Wheel, Auto Dimming and Folding Mirrors, Auto Lights with Coming Home Function, and Auto Wipers. I also had the Audi Centre fit the Phantom Black Gloss Grille, Stainless Steel Exhaust Tips and I fitted some RS4 18" Alloy Wheels. Along with this I had upgrade various bulbs to match the Xenons and had a custom made ICE system installed all of which is detailed below with pictures.

So here is the car on the day I collected it:-


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Delivery and PDI miles only 

The car with the factory wheels after the drive home:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








]


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










So the 1st thing I did once getting home was give it a good wash and straight into the Garage ready to fit the new wheels. Whilst the wheels were off I decided I would paint the callipers and hubs.

The wheels had been previously washed, clayed with Sonus Green and polished with AG SRP before 2x coats of Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine and a final layer of Zaino Z-CS just before they were fitted.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










So I jacked the car up and got the 2 front wheels off. As it only had the miles on it from driving home the callipers and hubs were pretty clean, however I still gave them a clean up and moved onto the 1st coat of paint to the callipers. For this I choose the Black Foliatec Kit from the TT Shop as it also included the Audi Decals and cleaning solution, plus my dealer told me I had to use dedicated calliper paint so what better kit to use? Whilst the 1st coat was drying I masked up the brake discs etc ready to paint the hubs. For this I choose to simply use Hammerite Silver and gave them a single coat. I then repeated this on the other side before going back to add a 2nd coat to the Callipers.

These were left overnight to dry and the following day I added the Audi Decals, fitted the new wheels and lowered the car so I could repeat the whole process on the rear.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The worst part about all of this was my new car was off the road for 2 days whilst I fitted this around work etc meaning I couldn't be out driving my new beast!

So onto the main Detail: The paint was in excellent condition even for a new car and I followed my usual process and a few before shots with only a little bit of dirt:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










1.	First I soaked the car in a mixture of APC and Snow Foam via my Autobrite Lance and Karcher Pressure Washer.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Snow Foam doing it's thing:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










2.	Whilst this was dwelling I went around with a brush and agitated along the seals, around the badges and Grille etc.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










3.	I also soaked the arches using R222 Auto Wash and agitated with a Bog Brush.

4.	As the Wheels had been previously sealed I avoided getting the APC mixture on them and instead using my Gilmour to soak them in a DG901 solution and used my EZ Detail Brush between the big spoke gaps along with my mini EZ Detail between the smaller spokes - a great little combo.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










5.	The whole car was then rinsed using the Pressure Washer.

6.	I then proceeded to wash the car using my new favourite car shampoo Gloss-It and my Megs Mitt followed by a good rinse using the Karcher.

7.	I then soaked the lower panels in AG Tar Remover to remove the tiny bit of Tar it had picked up, before claying using Sonus Green and Megs Last Touch as the lube:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










8.	The car was then re-washed and rinsed with the Karcher before using some Dodo Time to Dry and pat dried with my Sonus Der Wunder.

9.	I moved the car into my newly sealed and painted Garage so I could tape it up with 3M 3434 ready for Machine Polishing. Some good levels of paint:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










10.	After a small trial I decided to stick with Megs #205 on a Planet Polish Soft Polishing Hexo-Ring Pad (Blue) using a combination of the 7.5" and 4" spot pads where applicable. All this was done using my Megs G220 and as usual left a perfect finish.

Some cleaned up panels:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










11.	With the car all polished I broke out the Jeffs Werkstat Prime and applied this by hand to prep the paint ready for the LSP:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










12.	The choice of LSP for my car was Jeffs Werkstat Acrylic Jet Trigger of which I applied 6 layers leaving 30 minutes between each one before a final wipe down with Werkstat Acrylic Glos. The trim was all treated with the AJT as well. This was only my 2nd time using this product and what a great product it is - so easy to use, long lasting, makes the White looks awesome and can even be used on Trim.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Wheels got another quick coat of Zaino CS:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










13.	The shuts, engine bay metal and spoiler (underneath) were all sealed with 2x layers of Zaino-CS:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










14.	The engine bay was cleaned with R222 Auto Wash, a variety of brushes and cloths then sealed with 303 Aerospace Protectant:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










15.	The exhaust tips were polished with Autoglym Metal Polish:

Exhaust Before:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Exhaust After:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










16.	The Glass (other than the Front) was treated with the Werkstat Prime and AJT.

17.	The Tyres were dressed with Blackfire Tyre Gel:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










18.	All interior Glass was cleaned with Megs Glass Cleaner. With the windows all clean in went a DW sticker.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










19.	All interior plastics cleaned with Megs APC 10:1 and then dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant.

Sticker not removed at PDI:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Gone:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










TT Tax Disc Holder:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










20.	The Leather was cleaned with AG Leather Cleaner and the entire car was given a good vacuum with my Dyson and Dyson car kit.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










21.	Normally I would give it a few sprays of CG New Car Scent however no need on a car that is only a few weeks old 

So here are some pictures after the detail:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










(End of Part One)...


----------



## ahaydock

Part Two - The Modifications:

One thing I dislike about moderns cars with Xenons is often the yellow sidelights that accompany them. So I fitted Philips Blue Vision sidelights and whilst these are an improvement they are not perfect, so I managed to find some LEDs that would work in my car:

Remove the headlight to start:



















First off here is my Philips Blue Vision upgrade sidelight bulb which was a step up from the OEM bulb, but still very noticeable compared to the Xenon IMO with a yellow tinge:










Here is the LED upgrade, which is a much closer match to the Xenon:










Philips Blue Vision again:










LED upgrade again:










As you can see the LED is a much closer match to the Xenon taking away the 'yellow' tinge that even the Philips Blue Vision gives. The pictures don't really do it justice as they have a blue tinge anyway (down to my camera and lighting I guess) so the LEDs look more blue than they do in real life, and the Blue Vision bulbs do not appear as yellow as they do in real life.

I also noticed when the lights are set to 'Auto' a DRL in the form of a P21W bulb is on which again is very yellow so I set about replacing that with a MTEC upgrade.

So firstly here is the OEM Factory DRL, which is the P21 variety:










I ordered 2 types of MTEC replacements the Super White and the Chrome Super White. The latter are slightly more expensive but do not give off the Blue Tinge that the non-chromes do.

Below is the Super Whites on the left and factory on the right and as you can see a much better look IMO:










However below shows the Super White on the Left again, with the Chrome Super White on the Right. Now there is a slight difference IMO but it is only slight:










I ended up staying with the Chrome Super Whites as a) whilst not too different I do prefer the light they emit, and b) when off they are not as noticeable and look more OEM.

Super White:










Chrome Super White:










The standard Super Whites do have a Blue Tinge to them, however this is only noticeable head on and with the car being quite low anyway so probably will never really be noticed:



















Compare this to the Chrome Super Whites, which whilst still not perfect as they have a slight 'pearl' effect are an improvement to me:



















Finally I replaced the Fogs with a closer match to the Xenon's but wasn't too bothered about this as its rare I use the Fogs. They look much less blue, and a closer match to the Xenon's in real life - the photos don't really do the upgrade any justice at all.




























Also fitted some R-Dash LED Rear Number Plates:

Basically very easy to install and more important they seem to work fine with no DIS error. I had them on for some time whilst I tinkered around in the garage and had no problems. Below are some pics showing how they look and I can tell you they do look good!

Before:










After:










50/50:










Before:










50/50:










After:










Installation - note the additional circuit housing:










More afters:



















No DIS errors:










The other thing that bugged me is that from factory Audi fitted all LEDs to the interior except the boot lamp so I went about replacing that to keep thing consistent.

OEM Audi Parts:










Making the light unit is easy enough:

Firstly I cut both the wire sets in half and inserted them into their relevant connectors (this is simple enough to work out when its all in front of you).

I then stripped each end of the cables, and matched them up (the connectors are marked 1 and 2, so match 1 to 1 and 2 to 2) and twisted together. I then bodged mine a bit here as I just used cello-tape to insulate them for now as I plan to shorten them, solder them together and cover with heat sleeving when I get to work. But for now I just wanted to check kit worked.










The I took out the old light unit by gently prying it away from the boot wall. I used a small flat blade screwdriver and levered from the side nearest the back seats.










Then disconnect it from the existing connector.










Simply connect up the new loom and light unit you have made and there it is!










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










The only thing other than a new ICE install that I wanted was LED number plate lamps but again these wouldn't work. However I have been lucky enough to be given a prototype sample that did work and did not cause a DIS error. Worthwhile upgrade IMO:

Right so onto the ICE install. As standard my car came with the Concert set-up that comprises of an 'MP3 file-compatible single CD player and radio with 9 loudspeakers (140 Watt) and 5-channel amplifier including AUX-IN socket' (brochure quote). However it just didn't do it for me so I started looking into an upgrade, but constrained myself to spending no more that what I would have had I gone for the BOSE upgrade. Frequenting the TT Forum I stumbled across a custom install another member had done that was up for sale as he replaced his TT with an S3. The equipment alone would have cost easily £1200 so I thought it would be out of my budget; however I thought why not make an offer - what's the worst he could say? So I did and he accepted! I got what I thought was a good price from my local ICE installer so went for it, and I am so glad I did as it sounds amazing all for a fraction more than having the BOSE upgrade.

The kit is made up of a custom-made sub enclosure housing a 10" JL Audio 10W3 sub, and on top of this sits a shelf for the Genesis Profile 4 Ultra Amp and cross-over's. Fitted in the front are JL Audio Evolution C5-650 mid/bass in the door and tweeters in the dash, with a sub level remote control fitted in the Ashtray. Finally there is a storage area for the essential tools removed from the tool kit that once lived where all this new kit lives.

Boot as it was:



















Removal of the Tool Tray:



















Fitting of the Sub Enclosure:










Adding the Amp and Cross-Over shelf:










Adding the top layer:










All wired up and pumping away:










Sub-Remote in the Ash-Try:










Finally with the OEM Boot Liner back over:










So there you have it my new car and to finish off one final photo:










Thanks for looking.


----------



## mailrush

wow

great write up and some fantastic advice.

cheers ahaydock!


----------



## merlie

fantastic !

love all the step by step photos.


----------



## dooka

Looking very nice..

Have you thought about sound deadening the boot, will make the sub sound a lot better, and helps quieten down the interior..


----------



## LOWEY

Hi,
Absolutely superb write-up. Car looking 8).

Paul


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks guys.

Yes I beilved Dynamat was installed as part of the install so thanks 

A few beading shots:


----------



## Hark

Very neat ICE installation.

Can't believe it needed that level of cleaning from new. :?


----------



## davidg

Nice work 8) ,, here was mine on day 2 ,,,, RINGS OFF   and the full swisvax treatment 8) ,,,,


----------



## ausTT

a great and very detailed read - thoroughly enjoyed this - look forward to any possible future updates?


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks guys.

davidg - Thanks and looking good. This Detail I did in December so it is almost time to start again lol. Sissvax Best of Show this time 

ausTT - Cheers mate, yes there will be updates on their way although I am not sure when.


----------



## MrHooky

Great write up there and a number of very subtle but very tasteful OEM looking mods. Would love to hear that sounds system setup. Did you change the main speakers in the car too or just what we see in the boot?

Other question - rear exhaust cover- easy to fit? My wife's A5 is the 'sport' not 's line' which means crappy looking tailpipes as opposed to nice shiney chrome tips. Think I'll get the cover. No idea why Audi don't put them on the TT as standard either, bit of a con really seeing as all the MKI's got nice chrome tips no matter what model...

Only criticise/question I have is that I do like those RS4 wheels in 19" on the MKII. How come you went for the 18s in the end?

Pretty dab hand with a camera as well as detailing cars!

M


----------



## ahaydock

MrHooky said:


> Great write up there and a number of very subtle but very tasteful OEM looking mods. Would love to hear that sounds system setup. Did you change the main speakers in the car too or just what we see in the boot?
> 
> Other question - rear exhaust cover- easy to fit? My wife's A5 is the 'sport' not 's line' which means crappy looking tailpipes as opposed to nice shiney chrome tips. Think I'll get the cover. No idea why Audi don't put them on the TT as standard either, bit of a con really seeing as all the MKI's got nice chrome tips no matter what model...
> 
> Only criticise/question I have is that I do like those RS4 wheels in 19" on the MKII. How come you went for the 18s in the end?
> 
> Pretty dab hand with a camera as well as detailing cars!
> 
> M


Thanks and to answer your questions:

No there are new speakers in the front being driven from the new amp. I can't remeber which ones now but it's in the text some where.

Chrome Tips - dead easy to fit! Simply clip on and that's it (well for the TT anway).

Wheels - I really wanted the OEM 19"'s but they took me over budget, as did 19" replica's so I had to settle for 18" replicas. Not ideal but still a lot better than the factory wheels IMO.


----------



## MrHooky

ahaydock said:


> No there are new speakers in the front being driven from the new amp. I can't remeber which ones now but it's in the text some where.


Sorry I missed it - just re read it and saw the speakers mentioned.

Still love the RS4 look btw. I think the 18s look great on the MKII still. Seeing as the MKII is only a small car still 18s do look plenty big enough, after all, you couldn't go bigger than 18 on the MKI options wise, which is a similar sized car. You can spec up to 20" on the A5s now which is frankly ridiculous!

And agreed, those standard factory wheels look naff. 17s were they? Far too small and not that nice a design. Amazing what a difference a wheel makes!

One other thing - the Jeffs Jet Trigger - do you think 6 coats is enough!? That's got to be the OCD kicking in...!


----------



## ahaydock

No worries.

Yes they were 17"'s!

TBH I was told do more than 6 layers, but I thought that would do. Normally with a Wax or Sealant I stop at 2 lol!


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks for all your comments guys!


----------



## MrHooky

ahaydock - don't mean to go off topic but the LED option on the MKIIs interior, is that all reading lights, vanity mirrors, glove box etc in LEDs? And if so, do they come on gradually when you lock/unlock car? Only reason I ask is I'm wanting to change them on my MKI!


----------



## ahaydock

No problem MrHooky. Yes everything is LED (except the boot light whisch is why I change it) and I am pretty sure they all fdae nicely but I will double check the fading part tonight...


----------



## nylo

That is absolutely stunning  Your attention to detail (and your patience!) have really paid off - the Ibis White comes up an absolute treat!

Could you tell me where you got your gloss grill please?

Thanks
Carolyn


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks.

The Grille came from the Dealer (it is the Standard Grille found on the 3.2s) - I had it fitted FOC as part of the deal 



nylo said:


> That is absolutely stunning  Your attention to detail (and your patience!) have really paid off - the Ibis White comes up an absolute treat!
> 
> Could you tell me where you got your gloss grill please?
> 
> Thanks
> Carolyn


----------



## nylo

Ahh gotcha. Thanks for that (still learning!)

Have you any more mods planned for it, or are you going to sit back and enjoy the ride for now?


----------



## johnnyquango

blimey, excellent write up and +AAA for the pictures, loved reading that well done 8)


----------



## forest

Really enjoyed reading this post, the level of detail and number of pics is of great inspiration. I have recently bought a G220 polishing kit and after first having a practice on my daughters car, am just waiting for the weather to time nicely with a free weekend so I can set get started on my own. It is like I have entered into a new world with all this detailing and cleaning regime, thanks again for a lot of inspiration.


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks for the kind words guys...



nylo said:


> Ahh gotcha. Thanks for that (still learning!)
> 
> Have you any more mods planned for it, or are you going to sit back and enjoy the ride for now?


Cheers - no more mods yet - just enjoying the ride! I would love a Revo Map and Miltek but that's for another day


----------



## rs_t

Nice job! Looks fresh!


----------



## philipcrolfe

Great article, I have an Ibis White TT Roadster, but I think the finishing touch to the interior is the Red leather and the extended leather.
Philip


----------



## adam297

Really good write up brilliant loving the beading shots, car is looking amazing and i like your taste of your mods great minds think alike lol 

Ad!


----------



## tru111

ahaydock said:


> Part Two - The Modifications:
> 
> One thing I dislike about moderns cars with Xenons is often the yellow sidelights that accompany them. So I fitted Philips Blue Vision sidelights and whilst these are an improvement they are not perfect, so I managed to find some LEDs that would work in my car:


Hi,

Could you tell me what or where you got the LEDs from for the side light please? I am not sure which ones I can use without an error message on the dash. Thank you.


----------



## steeve

I thoroughly enjoyed reading all that. Amazing.
Thanks for taking the time to put it all down.
STEVE.............


----------



## v800mjh

Awesome post mate..

Well written!!


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks for all the comments guys!


----------



## ahaydock

philipcrolfe said:


> Great article, I have an Ibis White TT Roadster, but I think the finishing touch to the interior is the Red leather and the extended leather.
> Philip


Cheers! I actaully wanted the Extended Red Leather but it took me over my budget


----------



## ahaydock

tru111 said:


> ahaydock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two - The Modifications:
> 
> One thing I dislike about moderns cars with Xenons is often the yellow sidelights that accompany them. So I fitted Philips Blue Vision sidelights and whilst these are an improvement they are not perfect, so I managed to find some LEDs that would work in my car:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Could you tell me what or where you got the LEDs from for the side light please? I am not sure which ones I can use without an error message on the dash. Thank you.
Click to expand...

I bought them from Alltronix.co.uk - I would call up and explain what you are after. That is what I did.

HTHs.


----------



## tru111

ahaydock said:


> tru111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahaydock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two - The Modifications:
> 
> One thing I dislike about moderns cars with Xenons is often the yellow sidelights that accompany them. So I fitted Philips Blue Vision sidelights and whilst these are an improvement they are not perfect, so I managed to find some LEDs that would work in my car:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Could you tell me what or where you got the LEDs from for the side light please? I am not sure which ones I can use without an error message on the dash. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought them from Alltronix.co.uk - I would call up and explain what you are after. That is what I did.
> 
> HTHs.
Click to expand...

Thank you. I have just placed an order with them. Cheers.


----------

